# Haldex pump



## wrknguy04 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello to all, Im the new kid on the block. I'm in search of aa repair and parts guide for my haldex plw pump.I need to take mine apart and think it would helpful the first time.


----------



## wrknguy04 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Haldex Pump Info NEEDED*

I have spent many hours searching online for info on this pump. Got it used with plow so resllers dont wseem to want to help with papers on it.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

John S Barnes / Haldex Hydraulics. 214 James Farm Road Statesville NC 28625 Phone: 704-873-2587 
http://www.hbus.haldex.com/products/HydraulicPowerSystems.cfm?pl1=2


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Post the model number. Does it have two seprate toggle switches. I have a Barnes one as well. Post a pic of it. I have the instructions and part list for mine.
T.J.


----------



## wrknguy04 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I tried the haldex site, doesnt go indepth with info for me. I then tried calling hoping they could direct me to a site or email info. They are closed for holidays till NEW YEAR, 
aS FOR MODEL # ILL HAVE TO GO GET IT . It looks exactly like the one on northerntools web site. It has 2 switches,4 valves( 3 2-way,1 4-way)


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

*problems finding help*

I have a problem with my pump now and the company is giving me the run around. So I called northern and they gave me the people that sell them in my area. My plow will not go down I've checked the coils and valves they are good. Thinking about junking it and buying a v-plow. Call barnes and talk to someone and get your local dealer.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I had the exact same problem with mine. It was the coil on the lower left side. I got a SAM one from a local auto parts store. He let me go in the back to try and match it up. I got it home and tried to put it on. It would not seal (had fluid everywhere). Come to find out the nut on the coil was too thick not allowing the body of the coil to go into the O-ring boss on the valve body. So I chucked it up in the lathe and machined the large nut thinner. All fixed. 
T.J.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I have swiched coils and valves still will not go down. The local guy said it might be the check valve.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

onemancrew;472140 said:


> I have swiched coils and valves still will not go down. The local guy said it might be the check valve.


Did the coil you got come with the valve assembly as well. Or did you just get the coil that slides over the valve. I did both and it worked.
T.J.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Wheres B&B at!!!!!


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

I just swtched the coils from top to bottom and bottom to top. I got a new valve and it didn't make a differents. So I switched all the valves and no luck either. I'm going to call the man. guy in the morning. I have to get it done after jan 7 I have surgery so I have a person to move snow if it done.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you check for magnetism in the drop valve/coil assembly to begin with?

Might just be an external electrical problem...


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

yes I did. It was the first thing I checked. Ordered a new check valve.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you try pushing the lift cylinder down with the lowering valve removed from the manifold?

The check valve is for the pump outlet check...shouldn't keep it from dropping when the lower valve is activated.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

no I didn't do that I will try that


----------

